# Cake Cook Books



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

Please let me know which ones are must have. I love baking cakes and would like to build a wonderful cookbook collection. Right now I am just using Baking w/ Julia and Old Joy of Cooking. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Cake Bible by Rose Levy Beranbaum is a mainstay for many. I turn to her tome for many fundamentals and a bit of inspiration. You might want to do a site search and comb through some old posts. I believe there was a discussion some time ago about baking books. Good luck... and happy collection building!!


----------



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for your reply. And I did comb through the achives and found quite a bit of info regading general baking books, but I am looking for cakes specifically. Thanks for your imput...the book you mentioned is on my list.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm a "anything to do with baking" collector. I'm so excited because this week I finally set up my collection. I had everything jammed into a couple old cases.....but I just recieved three beautiful cherry book cases from my Hubby this week. It's so auesome to see everything together at last.

O.k. sorry (I just had to mention that, I'm so excited) I'll focus........

Books on cake baking alone is a hard area to collect. There's not much at the stores. The books I have on the topic tend to be older. Most of mine I've found thru flea markets and second hand book store searches.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Some of the books I've collected:

Cake Bakery, a book of recipes. By Hazel Zenker. Published by M. Evans and Company, inc. in 1973

Great Cakes. By Carole Walter. Published by Ballantine Books in 1991

Cookie and Cake Book. Published by Family Circle in 1977

Pillsbury's Bake Off Cake and Cook Book. Published by Pillsbury in 1969

The Good Cook Cakes. This is part of a series published by Time Life books in 1981

The Simple Art Of Perfect Baking, by Flo Braker. Published by Chapters Publishing, inc. in 1985 and 1992


Then theres the small hand book type books that you can by in the check out isle of the grocery store. I have some older books that are this size but I'm not sure how or where the customer bought them.

One that's really neat (and I saw a Martha Stewart show where she mentioned that this is her Mothers favorite baking book) is
"All About Home Baking". Written and Published by General Foods Corporations consumer Service department in 1933 and 1940. 
(If your collecting, I think this one is way cool)

Best-Loved Cakes. Published by Favorite Brand Name Recipes, volume 6, May 4, 1999 No.33

Winning State Fair Cakes. Published by Gold Medal (flour company) a General Mills Company, in 2001

The Calumet Book Of Oven Triumphs! From General Mills in 1934

250 Classic Cake Recipes. Published for Culinary Arts Institute by Consolidated Book Publishers, inc. 1940

Good Housekeeping's Cake Book, with decorating ideas for many occasions. Published by Consolidated Book Publishers for Good Housekeeping magazine in 1958

Cakes Unlimited. By- Pillsbury Classic 44 Copyright in 1984

McCall's Book Of Cakes And Pies. Published by Advance Publishers, inc. .....I can't find a date, sorry

Here Are The Cakes America Loves- Royal Cakes. Copyright 1950 by Standard Brands Inc.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

A few more suggestions:


The Art of the Cake 
by Bruce Healy

Perfect Cakes 
by Nick Malgieri

Chocolate Cake: From the Simple to the Sublime 
by Michele Urvater

The Art of the Cake
by Bruce Healy, et al


----------



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions!


----------

